# When did your toddler have their language explosion?



## Wilsey

Hiya - just wondering when everyone's children had their language explosion? Im sort of waiting for it!.. ;)

Comment if you have insights :)

Thanks x

EDIT: I consider (hopefully I'm right) that a language explosion is when they suddenly start picking up words every day and talking 2+ sentences.


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm still waiting though we got a first 'mama' a month ago though at the moment it's a sound rather than a word.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy was early at 14 months and Tommy's was at 21 months.


----------



## DCS

Around 22 months for dillan. He went from having maybe 10/15 words to having hundreds.


----------



## hattiehippo

21-22 months for Tom. He went from 15-20 words to speaking in 4-5 word sentences in 2 months. Some days he was coming out with 4 new words!

Don't worry it will come.


----------



## dan-o

In the first few weeks after Vincent was born, so 21 months. He never really said anything at all before that!


----------



## AngelUK

At around 19 to 20 months for Dominic. Before that he had maybe 10 to 20 words. Now I cannot count them, he is learning new ones every day and he is starting on sentences. Sebastian is only saying a few words very occasionally. We are waiting for an appointment at the speech therapist for him.


----------



## Nat0619

18 months. Pretty much the day she turned 18 months! She just started copying loads and has gone from around 20 words to god only knows!! 20 months now and making sentences of 4-5 words. It's amazing how suddenly it happens. She can count to 10 and is trying hard now to say the alphabet.


----------



## AP

more language came about 30 months for Tori after speech classes and groups - shes still delayed though.


Alex was 4 and half years (asd), shes started saying more (albeit its all copying) but its quite crazy in our house and exciting


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't know if we've hit it or not really. Micah's got a lot of words for his age, I'd guess over 100 and gains more every day. So maybe this IS the language explosion? Then again it's been a pretty steady gain for months now, so I don't have one of those 'one day he had 10 words, the next day 100' stories to tell. He puts words together as concepts but not really sentences, he asks for "more XYZ" or "mummy duddle?" (cuddle) and says things like "baa baa, yes yes" for baa baa black sheep and "omnomnom apple, omnomnom pears" when 'reading' the hungry caterpillar!


----------



## Wilsey

Thank you for your replies. Guess something might happen over the next few months :)


----------



## minties

23 months. At 22 months he had 4 words. At 23 he had 100 words and 4 word sentences. A month later he could make up and tell you a short story.


----------



## JASMAK

No 'explosion'. It was gradual.


----------



## xxVickyxx

Reading this reassures me somehow. My little boy is 19 months old and only really says a few words, mum, mummy, dad, da da, baby, more, whats that? And i think thats about it. I mentioned it to the doc yesteday at our appointment and shes going to get the hv to do his 18 month check. He doesnt really follow commands either but i think that may b just because he doesnt want to do what am saying not because he cant. Hes a cheeky boy lol xx


----------



## Sarah lo

Olivia still isn't great with her speech and a lot of what she says still comes out as babble but she did come on in leaps and bounds shortly after she turned 2 when she went from one (and sometimes just half) words at a time to putting 2 or 3 words together. Her vocabulary expanded a lot at this time too.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks all x

He picked up 'cracker' and 'digger' today! Very exciting :)


----------



## Jolann

Thank you for this thread, its just what I needed to read. My LO is 15 months and has about 6 simple words. There lots of others that are used often and mean something but I wouldn't say were real words as they are pretty different to what they will ultimately be. 

Yesterday my mum (who lives overseas) asked me on Skype how many words he had. I told her about 6 and she said "oh lazy boy". I was so annoyed! No, he's not lazy he's developmentally normal and given we're teaching him 2 languages the fact he's not delayed is actually pretty good! So, just nice to come here read this and be reassured that what I was thinking was correct!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ours is happening now :D. In the last couple of weeks DS has really started to communicate verbally and comes out with new words every day :). Last night he told me "Sky rocket (firework) bang! Sky rocket nice colour nice sound". 2 weeks ago there were fireworks and he was trying to tell me he could hear them but he could only say "bang" and mime an explosion with his hands.


----------



## BigAl

My lo only had one word, and within the space of a week, at 19m, he now copies virtually everything we say. It's amazing!


----------



## Wilsey

I guess it's because I have a 20 month old who has around 25 words, that I find it so amazing some kids had their language explosion prior to 18 months. I can't imagine him having 2 or more extra words almost daily before 18 months, or talking in 2+ word sentences! Prior to 18 months currently has 30% of votes :)

I know my guy will get there, and I think he's totally on par with the average at this point :)


----------



## RachA

Daniel's was gradual. He didn't have any words at 18 months but between 18 months and 24 months he just added a word or two each day. 
Esther's not had an explosion either. She does have a speech and language delay though.


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl was about 16-18m when he really took off. By 2 he was pretty much talking like an adult lol. He has always been very communicative though and copied from about 10m when we made noises, animal sounds, his name for example. 

Edward is 19m and can repeat names and noises well if not particularly accurately, he understands pretty much everything you say to him, and will happily follow basic requests to do things but most of what he says is babble...... although he is picking up more intricate words now and trying to say things and communicate (i.e. he gets frustrated when you don't understand what his grunts and gestures mean lol). He still wont say Mummy though.....Earl didn't say it til 20m. He could say 'Helicopter' before he said Mummy and now Eddy is just downright refusing to even copy it. He'll say everyone else's name (sort of lol) but not Mummy. 9 times out of 10 it comes out as Bob! lol :dohh:


----------



## seaweed eater

AngelofTroy said:


> I don't know if we've hit it or not really. Micah's got a lot of words for his age, I'd guess over 100 and gains more every day. So maybe this IS the language explosion? Then again it's been a pretty steady gain for months now, so I don't have one of those 'one day he had 10 words, the next day 100' stories to tell. He puts words together as concepts but not really sentences, he asks for "more XYZ" or "mummy duddle?" (cuddle) and says things like "baa baa, yes yes" for baa baa black sheep and "omnomnom apple, omnomnom pears" when 'reading' the hungry caterpillar!

Ditto, could have written this myself.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Kai was 15 months, he had loads of words and he spoke in full sentences just after he turned 2. River on the other hand says about 4 clear words and few other sounds that are almost proper words. She signs everything though. Kai also did baby signing so I know that doesn't delay speech. If we didn't do signing I think River would be frustrated.


----------



## sequeena

I'm waiting... and waiting... and waiting... :haha: he's 29 months and the amount of words he can say I can count on one hand.


----------



## kittylady

Her first words mama dadda, cat and nanny were at 10 months, by which I mean she new exactly who she was referring to. Then at 12 months she could say mummy daddy, nanny, bubble, doggy, furby (don't ask lol) plus about 10 other words. There hasn't really been an explosion just a gradual build up. I have lost count I think definitely over 50, possibly closer to 70 now. She's been saying two word sentences such as daddy bye-bye, daddy hat, and she even said a three word sentence, daddy mummy boobie this morning when she wanted daddy to take her to mummy for morning BF. 

However myself and my husband talk so much that I would be surprised if she didn't speak much. I shouldn't worry anyway it'll all will come in their own time :thumbup:


----------



## Citycroft

Just this past few weeks we've gone from about 50 words to so many I can't count, 3-4 word sentences like "daddy made Rowan toast" and attempting almost every word we ask. 
I know she's understood most things for many months and it's only now she's able to verbalise it. It's just fantastic to hear.


----------



## Jemma0717

I guess I don't know exactly what you mean by "language explosion" but Lily's first word was "Lexi" (our dog) right around 12 months. She's 16 months now and has about a 20word vocabulary and actually knows what they mean. She says:

Mama
Dada
Landon (brother)
Lexi
"nom nom"
Hi
Bye bye
puppy
Kitty
Charlee (moms cat)
grandma (sounds more like mama...she calls me mommy)
no
minnie (as in minne mouse)
baba (sippy cup)
poop
Joe (her dads name...this is her new thing lol)
blankie
"nookie" (nuk)
hot (and she will blow on her food)
cute
please
thank you
here you go


----------



## greenbeans12

My son is 16 months old and has really started talking these past 2 weeks.

He can say Mom, drink, juice, more, goodbye, hi, hello, I want more, feed me, stop, not nice, go away (learned this from his sister, LOL), that is mine, be nice, please, thank you, I made a mess, I want to go outside, car, ball, doggy, water, bath, and much more. He also knows a small amount of German but only uses it when he is upset.

Your LO's time will come. My DD did not start talking until she was over 2.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Jemma - she sounds like she's doing really well!!

I think the language explosion is where they start learning multiple words a day and can speak in 2+ word sentences. But then again, sounds like not all kids do that and just gradually learn them. Others find that their children suddenly start talking a whole lot more.


----------



## bananaz

My daughter's "language explosion" started at around 14 months, which is when she had a vocabulary of ~50 words and was making 2-word sentences. Then it really picked up pace at around 16/17 months and hasn't slowed down since. I've heard that 50 words is often the tipping point, for whatever reason.


----------



## SarahBear

Interesting how the poll shows most were either early or late, without much in between. Violet is only 14 months and her 10 words feel like a mini-explosion, but I know it's just a tiny blip compared to what is to come! She went through a phase of adamantly pointing at things and exclaiming "dat!" until we told her what it was or talked about it. I feel like there's an explosion brewing, but we shall see when it really happens. She has backed off with the "dat-ing," so we shall see.


----------



## bumpbear

n said her first proper used regularly and in context words at 9 months 'night night' and 'mama'.

She has built slowly and steadily since then, with no great explosion.

Now at 21 months she talks in 3 or 4 word sentences. I've not really ever counted how many words she knows apart from the first words. She can basically communicate most things through words and has a reasonably wide vocabulary. She seems to be able to follow basic conversations and tries to tell us about her day/things that have happened/things she finds interesting.

I find she learns quite a lot through song. She can count to 10 and recite the alphabet which I haven't actively taught her so I can only assume she picked it up from all the kiddie music she listens to, whether it be music class, CDs or Sesame Street.

I should add that while a lot that she says is as clear as day to everyone, some of the things she says are only understood by me, her dad or her babysitter so I do wonder if they even count as strangers to her might not have a clue what she us saying! F


----------



## dgirllamius

Still waiting "/

She says "what's that" and points but that's about it. Its still all babble at the moment.


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

My lo is 20 months old and this past week I've noticed she's saying a lot more, it used to be just mama dada and cat she said, but now she has started saying mamas here, dada gone work, no, yes, upstairs, outside, doggy, baby, bye bye, juice, dummy, toys, crying, oopsy, poopy, love you etc it's not word perfect but we know what she means lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Wilsey said:


> Thanks Jemma - she sounds like she's doing really well!!
> 
> I think the language explosion is where they start learning multiple words a day and can speak in 2+ word sentences. But then again, sounds like not all kids do that and just gradually learn them. Others find that their children suddenly start talking a whole lot more.

I always say that she was more focused on talking than walking. She didn't start walking till 15 months and her doctor was shocked that she was saying about 7 words at 13 months old. Every child is very different and that's what makes them unique :)


----------



## XJessicaX

DD1 was 14 months when she suddenly started talking. By 18 months she had a huge vocab and then by about 20 months she's been talking in 8+ word sentences and now at 2.5 will just have adult conversations.

DD2 started talking at 9 months. She has maybe 15 words now and its steadily growing daily so I think she will be conversational by 18 months.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas had a good few words up until about 18 months when he said his first sentence (he looked out if the window and shouted, "ooh look, it's raining!"), then he started to talk pretty well so I'd say 18 months.


----------



## morri

oh it is interesting to see. I wonder how lo is going to be she is 13.5 m old and she says 'boo' when playing peekaboo . and maybe boo for boob. :haha: bye bye but not in context :haha:, and a lot of babble without context or distinguishable meaning :haha: (it is super cute though)


----------



## SillyMoo1983

My DD is 2 yrs 5 months and just this last couple of weeks has started copying lots of things I say. Before that it was single words. She was assessed at pre school in December and they put her in the language range of 8-20 months (bit of variation!). But she doesn't have much one to one at pre school so they don't hear her. I know she's behind her friends but she's definitely trying to catch up now. She just talks less when there are lots of people around and things going on. I used to be worried but she's getting there at her own pace now. I would say her language explosion is happening now, at 29 months. I'm hoping as her vocabulary grows her understanding will also grow and she may start talking to other children. At the momemt they can't understand her but she keeps trying bless her :)


----------



## NotNic

I think we are having it right now at 19mths. Since Christmas / New Year we've noticed a massive difference. He is learning and copying words on a daily basis. Names, numbers and new sounds - beep beep, choo choo etc. He is also making himself much clearer. He has been making 2 word sentences for a while, but its now that he has a variety of words.


----------



## Wilsey

In between his 35+ real words my son has started "talking"/babbling non stop in the last few days. Anyone find this before their child started talking using more real words? ie adding to their vocab


----------



## KatieB

About 3 months ago, so I voted 25 months plus. Huge difference in his language skills. He has started saying a few words in French too and understands most things his daddy says to him in French. It just seemed to happen overnight. His English has improved so much, such a relief and lovely to hear his little voice chattering on!


----------



## Quackquack99

We are still waiting for summer vocab explosion at 2 and a half but nevertheless she is gradually improving.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Still waiting for Amelia's.


----------



## fides

21 months.

at his 18 month appt, doctor wanted him to see a speech therapist b/c he was "behind"........at our 24 month appt, doctor was shocked by how far "ahead" he was. :shrug:

what they say is true - every child is different.


----------



## Wilsey

I was hoping something would magically happen when he turned 21 months. Few new words but no explosion. I have to keep reminding myself soon he'll be talking amd using all real words, so enjoy these cute babbling conversations with him while it lasts!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

it realled peaked for my LO as of last month (when she was 16 months). She started babbling quite young but i was surprised at how fast she picked up sentences and started repeating words given we have a biligual home. I had heard usually bilingual kids start talking later.


----------



## XJessicaX

DD2 is spouting words at a ferocious rate! She had her first 2 word sentence a couple of days ago! "daddy up!" so really proud of her!


----------



## Mummy Bean

this makes me feel better, as Parker still only got a couple of words - but since xmas noticed he is really trying to say things more - so hoping it on its way.


----------



## susannah14

I'm also still waiting...

My son uses words in cycles. His first word was "cat" at 11.5 months followed closely by "Daddy", said PERFECTLY. But he dropped both those when he learned his next two words. And now he dropped those and has moved onto "mama" and "dight" (For light). 

He's 17 months today, and while I know he's not behind, it's still frustrating when I hear kids younger than him talking. His comprehension is amazing, follows commands, KNOWS (but won't speak) tons of vocab, and will point to things when I ask him where things are. Just doesn't feel the need to speak yet I guess.


----------



## wishuwerehere

At around 18-20 months was her first big vocab explosion.


----------



## Vickie

Hannah was 2 years of age.

Rhys is currently 21 months of age and I'd say his is happening right now. He's speaking a ton, pretty clearly and stringing words together :)


----------



## xprincessx

Still waiting :dohh:


----------



## Wilsey

Thought I'd let everyone know that he started his language explosion a few weeks before his 2nd birthday. Just went berserk with new words every day!

Thanks for filling in this poll x


----------



## Wilsey

Just bumping this because I've seen a lot of new threads about language and thought it could be useful for people to see the poll or read the comments.


----------



## Bevziibubble

When she was two. She barely said a word before that!


----------



## minties

I remember this thread!

Sophie hasn't had an explosion, she said her first word at 16 months and just slowly added to it every day up to now at 22 months. She's up to 6 word sentences and has a few hundred words now. Learns new ones every day and repeats anything you say to her.


----------



## twobecome3

somewhere around 16-17 months just seemed like it happened overnight x


----------



## morri

lo doenst have a "explosion" so far, but she is learning new words everyday. No sentences though. 
her fav word atm is Window :haha:


----------



## kirstybumx3

We haven't had an explosion but Rio has just recently gone from 'mom, dad and nan' to 16 words. Yes I sat and counted them all lol!
He is almost 15 months. I don't know if this is good or bad for his age, but I'm not concerned yet. 
Other babies his age that we see at playgroup do seem to talk a fair bit more than him, but he is only really vocal at home for some reason.


----------



## cat_reversing

words coming thick and fast now at 20 months, altho she's go 2 languages to learn at once.


----------



## Amy2701

At 27 months Lily was being referred to a speech therapist for speech delay. She's 33 months now, hasn't had the appointment through yet and is talking like a pro!


----------



## sequeena

sequeena said:


> I'm waiting... and waiting... and waiting... :haha: he's 29 months and the amount of words he can say I can count on one hand.

I just saw this thread is active again. 8 months after my origial reply we are still waiting for his language explosion :( he's 3 years and 1 month.


----------



## heyyydayyy

DD hasn't had an explosion quite yet, but she has started picking up way more words lately and is saying 2 word sentences. She says things like "Stop dog" (when she's eating and the dog is begging for food :haha: ), "Please mommy", "Thank you", "I'm hungry", etc. She's been doing a whole lot more babbling and imitating speech, so I'm thinking she's going to start talking a lot more pretty soon!


----------



## FAB mama

I would say the language explosion is occurring now at 20 months. He went from 20 words and some animal sounds at 18 months to 60/70+ now and starting to copy things we say. He's still not loud and clear like some kids, but he's been saying sentences I guess... "There (is) Mama('s) car", "There Mama shoes" etc.


----------

